# Are all the shows huge, these days?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe it's because there are not many other options (shows within 4-5 hours drive).


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> Maybe it's because there are not many other options (shows within 4-5 hours drive).


I know that's the case here in California. But here we actually locked down for a long time and cancelled lots of shows due to covid-19. We shut things down much more than other states, so here everyone flocks to what few shows there are. But I'm wondering about the rest of the country, particularly in places that flouted the pandemic and for "freedumb" refused to shut down these large events. In those places, are they also seeing nothing but 5-point shows? Or is it just in this area and other areas that actually took the pandemic seriously?


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

It's the same here in NC. Shows that used to be 2 points before COVID have become 5 points. Everyone is making up for lost time. 

I have a young bitch out in the mid-Atlantic area and it seems all the shows up there have also been 5 points in dogs and/or bitches.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DanaRuns said:


> But I'm wondering about the rest of the country, particularly in places that flouted the pandemic and for "freedumb" refused to shut down these large events. In those places, are they also seeing nothing but 5-point shows? Or is it just in this area and other areas that actually took the pandemic seriously?


The show we just had here in MI - the first since Jan 2020... did not have majors in goldens. The numbers were decent enough for 2 points for winners, but not the majors I heard about elsewhere. I do think part of that was there were big shows elsewhere the same weekend and states like MI are really reliant on out of town handlers to build majors. Those out of town handlers had other options since there were other shows going on the same weekend.

I believe there was a likewise small show in Dayton OH (single point) + a big show in West Virginia (4 points) too. So entries between the 3 shows allowed some spread out, I think. 

I will say that we had police officers walking through the show site on Sat and am guessing they were sent to make sure people were masked up or who knows. Comments going around to out of towners on that was "Welcome to Michigan".


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

They’ve been pretty big on the east coast. 4 shows I’ve been to the Goldens have been the biggest entry every show. I think they’ve all had majors in dogs but maybe not all for bitches, could be wrong though.

We’re in the 9-12 class and all 4 shows of course they’ve been the biggest classes, with 7-8 puppies every time. Doesn’t bode well for me because my girl is light colored and is the “different” dog even though she’s very nice, all breed judges don’t think so. Wouldn’t even put her in the ribbons before a little girl who was pacing around the ring, tail between her legs and peeing on her go-around..

Times are weird, and show entry limits have been reached all of the times I’ve been out. Hopefully things will settle.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

There was a show in Dayton last weekend and this weekend it was in Lima (Ohio). I think Dayton got 1 point and Lima had 2 points yesterday, not sure about today because Lima is an outdoor venue and the weather was terrible today. Our shows around here are going mostly back to normal. Majors where there should be majors, singles where there should be singles. The Canfield, OH shows in July-August last year were basically the first shows back after the initial shutdown this side of the Rockies, outdoor venue, no entry limits and we ended up with almost 130 Goldens each day. In normal times that show is singles. It’s in the middle of nowhere at an old country fairgrounds.

If I wanted to, I could show every weekend for like 10-12 weekends in a row and not leave Ohio and most of those would not be majors. Not even sure the Cincinnati specialties will pull majors (or at least not big majors) because there are two other big clusters (Kalamazoo and New Castle, PA) within driving distance that will probably pull most of the handler entries besides a few Golden specialists or people really really wanting to show a Top 20 dog to the breeder judges they have lined up that weekend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Emmdenn said:


> They’ve been pretty big on the east coast. 4 shows I’ve been to the Goldens have been the biggest entry every show. I think they’ve all had majors in dogs but maybe not all for bitches, could be wrong though.


Did you show in WV?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Emmdenn said:


> Wouldn’t even put her in the ribbons before a little girl who was pacing around the ring, tail between her legs and peeing on her go-around..


That’s terrible! I’m sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> If I wanted to, I could show every weekend for like 10-12 weekends in a row and not leave Ohio and most of those would not be majors. Not even sure the Cincinnati specialties will pull majors (or at least not big majors) because there are two other big clusters (Kalamazoo and New Castle, PA) within driving distance that will probably pull most of the handler entries besides a few Golden specialists or people really really wanting to show a Top 20 dog to the breeder judges they have lined up that weekend.


I think they will be majors.

Kzoo is a pain showing there and the judges they pick for goldens are usually cwap. 

***I'm debating about entering my youngest just on memorial day for fun + experience for him - and just drive out there to show him and drive home when I'm done. It will be outdoors which could be good or not. Depends on how hot it is that weekend. 1 entry won't kill me if I decide not to go. Cinci is indoors with AC running - so that's a bonus in my mind.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> I think they will be majors.
> 
> Kzoo is a pain showing there and the judges they pick for goldens are usually cwap.


I’m thinking New Castle will pull most of the entries that weekend. Nice outdoor venue, decent judges I think. My crew here debated on which shows to enter that weekend and I told them I was going to Cinci regardless of what they did. Lol I do think Cinci will pull majors this time because of the judging panel. Apparently it didn’t always make majors pre-COVID.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I’m thinking New Castle will pull most of the entries that weekend. Nice outdoor venue, decent judges I think. My crew here debated on which shows to enter that weekend and I told them I was going to Cinci regardless of what they did. Lol I do think Cinci will pull majors this time because of the judging panel. Apparently it didn’t always make majors pre-COVID.


Should be a decent size though. 

Doesn't 100% matter right now since my babies are just getting back out there and I'm happy with 1-2 points per show right now. By the time they get to 9 points, I'll worry about majors then. Jovi's got 3 points right now so we got time.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> Should be a decent size though.
> 
> Doesn't 100% matter right now since my babies are just getting back out there and I'm happy with 1-2 points per show right now. By the time they get to 9 points, I'll worry about majors then. Jovi's got 3 points right now so we got time.


I mean, Eevee doesn’t technically need majors yet either, but I wouldn’t be mad about doubling the number of points she has in one show. Lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I mean, Eevee doesn’t technically need majors yet either, but I wouldn’t be mad about doubling the number of points she has in one show. Lol


I know some people prefer to get the majors out of the way first so they can whittle away at the singles later. Which is fine. But it's also nice entering shows and not having to check around and make sure it will get enough for a major. Drove me nuts with Bertie entering so many shows and burning my entries when they didn't make it!

Re New Castle - you could probably do Thurs/Fri there and Sat/Sun at Cinci? That's what I'd do if I were close enough to New Castle or somewhere in between.  

I think I'm 4 hours away from New Castle and about 4 hours away from Hamilton. Looks like it's another 4 hours between New Castle and Hamilton.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> That’s terrible! I’m sorry that happened to you!


I’m over it now, but goes to show I need to be choosy about judges who appreciate my girl’s type because seemingly all breed judges just don’t know what to do with her lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Emmdenn said:


> I’m over it now, but goes to show I need to be choosy about judges who appreciate my girl’s type because seemingly all breed judges just don’t know what to do with her lol


Maybe reach out to people who have finished her style.

I was talking to somebody who has a Malagold golden who had the same issues or felt that the judge wasn't picking their dog because he looked so different from all the others. I told him to look up and see who Connie shows to. And show to those judges. 

There were other things I could have said as well, but wasn't sure how to bring it up. There were things they could have done differently with their dog to make him look less different. They were also inexperienced at handling and judges unfortunately think they are judging juniors sometimes.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> I know some people prefer to get the majors out of the way first so they can whittle away at the singles later. Which is fine. But it's also nice entering shows and not having to check around and make sure it will get enough for a major. Drove me nuts with Bertie entering so many shows and burning my entries when they didn't make it!
> 
> Re New Castle - you could probably do Thurs/Fri there and Sat/Sun at Cinci? That's what I'd do if I were close enough to New Castle or somewhere in between.
> 
> I think I'm 4 hours away from New Castle and about 4 hours away from Hamilton. Looks like it's another 4 hours between New Castle and Hamilton.


New Castle is about three hours for me, so I’m just doing Cinci that weekend.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Megora said:


> Maybe reach out to people who have finished her style.
> 
> I was talking to somebody who has a Malagold golden who had the same issues or felt that the judge wasn't picking their dog because he looked so different from all the others. I told him to look up and see who Connie shows to. And show to those judges.
> 
> There were other things I could have said as well, but wasn't sure how to bring it up. There were things they could have done differently with their dog to make him look less different. They were also inexperienced at handling and judges unfortunately think they are judging juniors sometimes.


Yeah totally. I’m connected with others who breed and show her type. Her grandpa is finished and is working on his GCH so his owner/breeder is a huge help. Mostly was getting her and myself ring experience and wasn’t expecting much, and now that more shows are being scheduled I’ve been able to find quite a few with judges who will appreciate her type.


----------

